# Derrick Rose is a Gangbanging Stoner...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Welcome to the offseason mg:

Gangster Diciples Hand Signs


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Good on him. I hope this gives Stern heartburn.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

And? Try posting when he gets arrested for selling drugs or shooting at people. I knew plenty of suburban kids who thought it funny to throw up gang signs ironically back in high school. Rose probably knows some people who found their way to that particular gang from growing up in Chicago. Why would I get uptight over something like this?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree with what Bogg said, unless he has done some stuff with a gang or has a charge we are unaware of it looks like he is playing around. And a 20 year old smoking weed (although there is no photo evidence of there of Rose actually smoking weed like Mike Phelps)? Never heard that one before:tumbleweed:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This is just some person grasping at straws and wildly overreacting to the most minor of happenings. We're all impressed you found an obscure picture of Rose from a club, but be able to back up what you say.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bogg said:


> This is just some person grasping at straws and wildly overreacting to the most minor of happenings. We're all impressed you found an obscure picture of Rose from a club, but be able to back up what you say.


I sensed a little bit of sarcasm right from the get go, i may have been the only one.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

It wasn't a big deal when Paul Pierce threw up signs during last year's Finals ... was it?

Although I wish he hadn't done it; I don't see the big deal here, like someone said above ... let us know when he does something like rape, killing or selling drugs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> This is just some person grasping at straws and wildly overreacting to the most minor of happenings. We're all impressed you found an obscure picture of Rose from a club, but be able to back up what you say.


Here's an idea. Hows about you calm the **** down ok champ? Oh no, someone made a thread about your boyfriend.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Here's an idea. Hows about you calm the **** down ok champ? Oh no, someone made a thread about your boyfriend.


hey red deer is in alberta right? i think i had a business trip there once


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> hey red deer is in alberta right? i think i had a business trip there once


With all the things to do here in Red Deer, it must have been a blast. I mean, 3 bowling alleys, 2 malls. ****, 3 swimming pools. It's probably the mirror image of Beverly Hills.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol, well i live in vancouver, for a city it's still pretty dry here, i was with a few dozen coworkers so it was pretty fun afterwork


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate Vancouver. My wife lived in Burnaby and taught at Deer Laker a couple years ago. Go punch a hobo in the face for me.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

u hate vancouver? i never heard any one say that, i grew up in burnaby it's a nice suburb


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There a bums everywhere. "Give me money, I don't feel like working". And everyone says how beautiful the place is. Why? I don't see it. And everyone there acts like they're so hip and edgy. 

I'll burn that ****ing place down someday. I'll let you know before hand. Wink, and old poster on these forums though, can ****ing burn when I do it.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

dont know which one is it but it looks like he's flashing a "compton crip"


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Here's an idea. Hows about you calm the **** down ok champ? Oh no, someone made a thread about your boyfriend.


Yea..........I'm a Celts fan, so I have as much a reason as anyone to dislike Rose right now, however, people posting BS deserve to be called out on it. Tongue in cheek or not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Yea..........I'm a Celts fan, so I have as much a reason as anyone to dislike Rose right now, however, people posting BS deserve to be called out on it. Tongue in cheek or not.


I know, I'm just being a *******. Rose flashing some stupid gang sign isn't news worthy to me either.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

R-Star said:


> There a bums everywhere. "Give me money, I don't feel like working". And everyone says how beautiful the place is. Why? I don't see it. And everyone there acts like they're so hip and edgy.
> 
> I'll burn that ****ing place down someday. I'll let you know before hand. Wink, and old poster on these forums though, can ****ing burn when I do it.


Lol! I went to Vancouver last year and thought it was beautiful. I'm from NJ so we don't have mountains or green places. I didn't see any bums either. Must have been in the right part of town. I did think it was a bit tame, especially compared to Montreal and Toronto. Toronto is probably the only place in Canada I think I could ever call home.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Lol! I went to Vancouver last year and thought it was beautiful. I'm from NJ so we don't have mountains or green places. I didn't see any bums either. Must have been in the right part of town. I did think it was a bit tame, especially compared to Montreal and Toronto. Toronto is probably the only place in Canada I think I could ever call home.


I couldn't live in a big metropolis. My city has grown to 100,000, and even now I think its getting to large for me. 
As long as a town is big enough to have everything I'd ever want to buy in it, I'm happy. The only thing I miss out on is having a pro sports team, but the Edmonton Oilers and Calgary Flames (hate them) are only an hour and a half away in either direction.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

= Guy up top










= Rose

I would think he was playing around, but both he and his friend are each doing a different sign from the same gang. Not that I care. I'm pretty sure Rose can go under the classificaion of slight mental retardation, so at some level I can't hold him accountable for his actions.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Is those tattoos on his arm new or what? And i always thought that Rose was kind of shy and like that, but i was clearly wrong.


----------



## BubblesinanIV (Sep 22, 2004)

Pinball said:


> Lol! I went to Vancouver last year and thought it was beautiful. I'm from NJ so we don't have mountains or green places. I didn't see any bums either. Must have been in the right part of town. I did think it was a bit tame, especially compared to Montreal and Toronto. Toronto is probably the only place in Canada I think I could ever call home.


I live a couple hours south of Vancouver, and I've gone up pretty frequently, especially when 19. It has always struck me as dirty and riddled with bums. But then I've always been drunkly wandering the streets to return to my hotel.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BubblesinanIV said:


> I live a couple hours south of Vancouver, and I've gone up pretty frequently, especially when 19. It has always struck me as dirty and riddled with bums. But then I've always been drunkly wandering the streets to return to my hotel.


I found it dirty somewhat as well. All this talk about how beautiful it was, what is their big attraction? Some steam clock? I don't get it.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol you guys were in the wrong part of town, stay clear of east vancouver and the rest is pretty nice


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

chairman5 said:


> lol you guys were in the wrong part of town, stay clear of east vancouver and the rest is pretty nice


I was all over. Not like I just walked through Hastings and judged the whole city on that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What a herb...not a big deal but people trying to flaunt affiliation once they get rich knowing damn well they were good boys growing up is funny to me. And if he's just doing it to be funny that's even worse...I'd expect that from some suburban white kids, not someone from Chicago. 

His brothers are gonna smack the **** out of him either way.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> What a herb...not a big deal but people trying to flaunt affiliation once they get rich knowing damn well they were good boys growing up is funny to me. And if he's just doing it to be funny that's even worse...I'd expect that from some suburban white kids, not someone from Chicago.
> 
> His brothers are gonna smack the **** out of him either way.


A suburban white kid, but not a semi retarded black kid? 

Oh, ok.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The reason being I wouldn't expect someone who probably has direct (or very indirect) experience with gang violence to trivialize it knowing he never banged a day in his life. 

Someone who's probably had at least one or two friends who've gotten hurt, arrested or even killed behind gang **** vs. someone who gets their inner city experience blasting 50 Cent from the comfort of their poolhouse, who's more likely to trivialize?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Save yourself Dre. What you said makes perfect sense, but it's not worth it. lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> The reason being I wouldn't expect someone who probably has direct (or very indirect) experience with gang violence to trivialize it knowing he never banged a day in his life.
> 
> Someone who's probably had at least one or two friends who've gotten hurt, arrested or even killed behind gang **** vs. someone who gets their inner city experience blasting 50 Cent from the comfort of their poolhouse, who's more likely to trivialize?


I fully understand your view point. I'm a white middle class kid though, so I hate being lumped in with annoying ******* is all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Save yourself Dre. What you said makes perfect sense, but it's not worth it. lol


Not sure who was ****ing talking to you coates. "lol".


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I wasn't talking to you. lolz


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> I wasn't talking to you. lolz


lo_super_lz then.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

those damn black thugs


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Rose admits the photo was a mistake: 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...7rK8vLYF?slug=ap-rose-photo&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------

